
New insider attack steals passwords by reading thermal energy from keyboards - rbanffy
https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2018/07/06/thermanator/
======
octosphere
Easy to thwart: press decoy keys on the keyboard to confuse the thermal
reader. I sometimes do this if I know I'm being shoulder surfed and try to
poison the well.

